# Synaptics issues and confusion



## CodeBlock (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm very new to FreeBSD (and BSD in general). I'm quite a bit more familiar with Linux, but I wanted to try BSD because I've heard a lot of good things about it. I've installed it on three computers, two desktops (which work fine). The computer in question is a laptop.

I've installed xorg, gnome2-lite, and synaptics, and have been following (or trying to follow) http://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad . However, my issue is that I don't know where to put stuff like:

```
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure: 16
```

enable_moused="YES" is in /etc/rc.conf, and hw.psm.synaptics_support="1" is in /boot/loader.conf.

Do the other things (hw.psm.synaptics....) go in loader.conf, too? Or maybe sysctl.conf?

I put them in sysctl.conf and when I boot I get a lot of messages like:

```
/etc/rc.d/sysctl: WARNING: sysctl hw.psm.synaptics.____ does not exist.
```
..which makes me think it's the wrong file, or for some reason the synaptics_support="1" isn't working. The scroll area on the side of the mouse isn't working either.
Here's what I have in sysctl.conf...

```
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure=111
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure=220
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width=1
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_max_delta=80
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area=-600
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area=1300
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta=50
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min=100
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max=150
```

It's a gateway M-6843 laptop. Any help would truly be appreciated. I'm new to BSD as I said above, and really am starting to like it, but I need a few small issues fixed (such as this, and a few more that I'll get to when the time comes).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Jul 22, 2009)

You need to put the values in /etc/sysctl.conf not /boot/loader.conf

Also Wiki page has an error.  Should be moused_enable="YES" not enable_moused="YES"


----------

